# Paduano Caino custom by Dream Bikes



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

This is one of my bikes, not extremly light but very exclusive...do you like it?

















More pics and info here :

https://www.light-bikes.it/forum/index.php?topic=4290.0


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are some nice pics from Italian Alps (Dolomiti) :


----------



## mateo (Jul 4, 2007)

*Cranks*

Very, very nice indeed. Are the cranks bb integrated? Not too keen on the wheels though. Those probably add some heft. Like the "integrated" stem/bar. Nice graphics on the stem. Nice detail work on the red bits. Why didn't you go with all ti on the frame? Very cool overall. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

I think it's a bit much....


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Ditch the unused bolts in the seat tube, and also toss the Presta valve caps... save some weight. 

Wheels are bricks too, ouch.. and over $2100 is what the website says. Save at least $500 and a pound of weight with DT carbon rims and good hubs/spokes.

Frame is somewhat interesting though...


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I think there might be some more room for another decal on the top tube. Not my cup of tea either but I've owned some far worse looking bikes so who am I to judge.


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

mateo said:


> Very, very nice indeed. Are the cranks bb integrated? Not too keen on the wheels though. Those probably add some heft. Like the "integrated" stem/bar. Nice graphics on the stem.  Nice detail work on the red bits. Why didn't you go with all ti on the frame? Very cool overall. Thanks for sharing.


The cranks are olds Mac Mahon, with JIS square titanium BB 

I've had the full titanium frame (Caligola) :


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Ditch the unused bolts in the seat tube, and also toss the Presta valve caps... save some weight.
> 
> Wheels are bricks too, ouch.. and over $2100 is what the website says. Save at least $500 and a pound of weight with DT carbon rims and good hubs/spokes.
> 
> Frame is somewhat interesting though...


I know that there are cheaper and lighter wheels, but I like Xentis look  
Also the stem/bar combo isn't so light, but I like it too and it's quite rare


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

the stickers are way much. take some off and it could look decent. right now, it's waaaaay excessive. the second one you posted looks much cleaner. I really like the tubulars you have on there.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i really dig it, except the wheels of course.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Very bling :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

wow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

like it. paduano do ti forks too, hey?


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous! I have a bit of trouble getting used to the frame's seat post going up that high, but I can imagine if you're also a roadie then it looks normal to you... or maybe it's more common in Europe too.

I have the impression you have an interest in design and not only "price per gram". As far as that, the bike looks great. The wheels tie in the CF nicely and give it a modern/industrial look.

I prefer your old cranks to the XTRs purely on asthetics. The old cranks look better because the taper matches that of the stem.

Only thing to watch for, in my opinion, is a set of forks with black inner legs instead of the gold color.

Cool looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Wheelspeed said:


> I think it's gorgeous! :


I think it's *ugly*!
(except for the frame of course  )


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> like it. paduano do ti forks too, hey?


Yes, Francesco makes also titanium forks and made in the past carbon/titanium forks (which il like it more  ).

I'm trying to convince him to build another carbon/ti fork for me...


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

Wheelspeed said:


> I think it's gorgeous! I have a bit of trouble getting used to the frame's seat post going up that high, but I can imagine if you're also a roadie then it looks normal to you... or maybe it's more common in Europe too.
> 
> I have the impression you have an interest in design and not only "price per gram". As far as that, the bike looks great. The wheels tie in the CF nicely and give it a modern/industrial look.
> 
> ...


I agree :thumbsup: 
During my summer vacation in Dolomiti I used the bike with a different assembling because the the Mac Mahon cranks ere too much rare to abuse it. Also a more comfortable saddle was added... 
But now Mac mahon cranks are on the bike again


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i know robbing banks is a pretty well paying profession, but it must have taken more than a few to pay for this thing.


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> i know robbing banks is a pretty well paying profession, but it must have taken more than a few to pay for this thing.


Yes, I know...isn't a cheap bike  
But I'm waiting for some other expensive parts like Carbon Ti disc rotors and Magura Marta SL brakes (or Brembo)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I found some more pics at a Dutch site: https://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=47169&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I really like the look of the Caino frame, and the "plain" titanium Caligola.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Dream Bikes.

In fairness to the other forum members trying to sell and advertise their wares, I'll need to ask you to remove all the text overlay of the company names. It is one thing to post new bikes and our pride and joy, but this is way way way over the top.

On the other hand, those pictures of the Alps are breath taking. Very nice!

Thanks.


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

rensho said:


> Dream Bikes.
> 
> In fairness to the other forum members trying to sell and advertise their wares, I'll need to ask you to remove all the text overlay of the company names. It is one thing to post new bikes and our pride and joy, but this is way way way over the top.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but it isn't a company name...it's only my nickname, I don't own or work in a bike shop, I'm an Engineer and I like assembling my bikes myself and sometimes for some friends of mine.
I usually add the text on my pics because someone in past has used my photos for frauds on ebay...:madman:


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

perttime said:


> I found some more pics at a Dutch site: http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=47169&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> I really like the look of the Caino frame, and the "plain" titanium Caligola.


I Know the owner...his name's Vincenzo, he's an Italian guy too but now he lives in Amsterdam


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lugged carbon? Useless... Same for the wheels. Otherwise very nice.

Given a choice I would rather have the full ti bike posted later in the thread.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Given a choice I would rather have the full ti bike posted later in the thread.


I am a bit torn on that: I like the esthetics of the carbon tubes there, but my sensible side tells me it is four more joints, and it is easier to tell if a metal tube is structurally sound or not.

If I were to get one, it would be tweaked for a short rigid fork. And I'd use wheels with normal spokes  Maybe go for V brakes.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Dream Bikes said:


> Sorry, but it isn't a company name...it's only my nickname, I don't own or work in a bike shop, I'm an Engineer and I like assembling my bikes myself and sometimes for some friends of mine.
> I usually add the text on my pics because someone in past has used my photos for frauds on ebay...:madman:


OK, that's a weird situation. Thanks for the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Out of interest, how much does this frame cost?


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

Abot 3000 euro:madman:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Dream Bikes said:


> Abot 3000 euro:madman:


Well, handmade frames are not cheap these days, in particular those made of titanium.
Thanks for info.


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

it's a very pretty bike! 

I like the second wheels, th aero paduano wheels. Can you say me more info about it?


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

xentis.com


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

Hum, i say the others, not the xentis. The wheels with the tufo tubulars and "paduano" in the side and 32? spokes per wheel


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

zipp no more make mtb rim


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

:-(


----------

